# help with options on basement bar



## giterrdone (Nov 30, 2015)

*tile help*

I like the darker tile too! Think it would be most appropriate for a basement bar.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't think the metals would look that good together. With a copper sink either oil-rubbed, black, or brass should be okay.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

For a beautiful mixed-metal basement bar, you can consider copper sconces and pendants, try those oil-rubbed bronze pulls and hinges, and yes, add faucet and pot filler in polished nickel. These three distinct metal finishes will help create a unique, lavishing and durable space, which would run for years.


----------

